# EXAM TIME



## DVINNY (Apr 9, 2008)

As with every past exam, we will be turning this board off from posting during Friday and Saturday's exams.

We will also have a constant presense on the board for a while following the exams to make sure that nobody comprimises the integrity and security of the exam.

We also don't want to see a member of EB.com lose their eligibility.

Please see the following thread for an example of a past incident.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3424

*GOOD LUCK* to all test takers, and we will be here to help with _THE WAIT_.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 9, 2008)

And as Tom Petty once said, the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Vishal (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck guys and gals.. do your best.. we are here for THE WAIT...


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 9, 2008)

Vish what's that a sketch off, a Hyundai?

If someone posts when the board is turned off will anybody hear it?

Good luck everybody!!!!


----------



## csb (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering when we went to blackout. I'm glad there's one more day of seeing people as nervous as me


----------



## busbeepbeep (Apr 9, 2008)

you know, that countdown is so much more fun to watch after you pass the test

good luck everybody...resist the urge to discuss the test. I wanted to talk about it very badly, instead I just decided to drink heavily and wait for that envelope to arrive.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Apr 9, 2008)

Good thing I am going deep sea fishing this weekend...


----------



## NCcarguy (Apr 10, 2008)

DV.....Do you HAVE to turn the board off, or would it be enough to just turn off the ability to POST on the board? I would imagine the advertisers would rather it stay viewable???? just asking.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, the board will be visible to read, just no posting abilities (or PM abilities)


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 10, 2008)

Board is NOW going off, get some sleep.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL TEST TAKERS!!!!!!!


----------



## IlPadrino (Apr 10, 2008)

Aw... what will I do for the rest of the night?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it still on?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 10, 2008)

&lt;tap&gt; &lt;tap&gt; hello? is this thing on?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2008)

still on?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think so :-(


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 11, 2008)

Try it again.

I did miss a couple switches.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2008)

Annnnnnnnnnnd we're back!

Remember the forum rules and the NCEES agreement everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd we're back!


:woot:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 18, 2008)

TEST DAY has come and gone...isn't it about time to change the banner?


----------

